# HDR Shootout #5



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2011)

Original Jpeg:











Full-size images are here:

EV -2
EV 0
EV +2


I shot these without a tripod, and it was windy as all get-out, so alignment might be a problem.  Metadata attached.


----------



## KongKurs (Apr 1, 2011)

I cannot get the links to work...?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2011)

How about now?


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 1, 2011)

Straight out of Photomatix Pro; details enhancer; strength =40





Just a little Photoshop touchup.  If I was doing this for real, I probably would have used a higher strength in Photomatix and dealt with the resulting halos more aggressively in Photoshop.





Thanks for posting the challenge!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2011)

My version:







Luminance HDR.
Profile 1
Pregamma 1
Mantuik '06
Contrast Mapping 0.9
Saturation Factor 1.2
Detail Factor 10

Cropping in GIMP to remove edges that are out-of-frame between images as well as increase saturation in the blue sky a bit.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 1, 2011)

When shooting this scene there is the bright sky and its required underexposure. Then there is that dark interior of the silo, which requires a real hefty overexposure. I think the difference between the sky and that interior required more than just 3 shots. At least 5 or 7 would have been better. Another minute of your time and you would have had it, and if not needed whats lost except a minute.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2011)

I would have done that if I have my 3rd, 4th and 5th legs with me.  But I didn't, and the wind was gusting 30-40 mph.  So you take what you can get.


----------



## kdeerhake (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh this is fun!  Thank you! 

Here is mine


----------



## Bynx (Apr 2, 2011)

Again still plugging away with Nik HDR Effex Pro.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 2, 2011)

my take on it......






[/url]hdr by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 2, 2011)

I think there's an important technique lesson to be learned here.  Bynx was the only participant to successfully dig the shadow detail out of the interior of the silo.  I couldn't do it with Photomatix from the initial photos provided.  So I went back to the +2EV image, dug the detail out of the interior of the building with Photoshop, and recreated the +2EV image.  Then I used that one for a new Photomatix tonemapped image.  That step results in the attached...  






Still not a perfect image, but at least the interior of the building has been revealed.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent job Slick. Everything in your shots looks good. Even your clouds. Mine are too dramatic. As for the interior, thats how I addressed it as well. I took the lightest shot and made another one even lighter just for the interior and added that shot to the mix. This time I used a program I forgot about called HDRtist.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, thanks Bynx!  But we're still waiting for a couple of others to chime in, particularly Provo with what will probably be the definitive work.  BTW, what happened to myshkin?  He should be participating in this.


----------



## nos33 (Apr 2, 2011)

so i loaded these up into photomatix using previous settings and this is what popped up.  

photomatix pro 4.0.2
no photoshop
no touchups






And here is the same with some photoshop.


----------



## Provo (Apr 2, 2011)

nos33 said:


> so i loaded these up into photomatix using previous settings and this is what popped up.
> 
> photomatix pro 4.0.2
> no photoshop
> ...


 
Nice I like it


----------



## Provo (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my attempt not really feeling my edit for some reason

Photomatix 4.02
lightroom3
cs5
nik tools
topaz tools


----------



## nos33 (Apr 2, 2011)

Provo said:


> nos33 said:
> 
> 
> > so i loaded these up into photomatix using previous settings and this is what popped up.
> ...



Thanks  I love editing these


----------



## mortovismo (Apr 3, 2011)

Photomatix. Tried to burn the halo out in PSE but gave up. Tweaked light levels.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Tone Compressor


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Exposure Fusion


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 22, 2011)

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Detail Enhancer


----------

